# Inverno 2006/2007: Frio ou chuvoso ??



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2006 às 10:58)

Boas ...
Este é o tópico que lanço em discussão neste fórum...
Tenho olhado aos modelos de previsão meteorológica de longo prazo e ambos são concordantes que o Inverno será bastante seco e frio!!
Há cerca de 1 mês .... parecia que indicava que tal situação iria acontecer somente em Fevereiro sendo que janeiro e dezembro seria bastante chuvosos !!
Como isto pode mudar tanto??
Será por efeito do El Nino ou sua ausência !!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 11:08)

Bem-vindo Aurélio.

Este tema já está a ser discutido no tópico ao qual e muito bem,  colocaste informação, isto não só para evitar multiplicação/duplicação de tópicos, mas também, pelo facto de já existir uma discussão e muita informação a ser digerida.
Solicito que coloquem os vossos posts relacionados a cada tema e  neste caso a Previsão de Inverno. 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=16935#post16935

Cumprimentos


----------

